# Book



## bcall2043 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Book Score*

Helping friends has its rewards! This weekend I helped fellow Hobby Machinist Forum member Charley Davidson wire up a phase converter that he scored with some machines he bought. See his thread about that here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-Converter-Setup?p=128315&posted=1#post128315 

I had to go to Lowes to get some connectors and stopped at a yard sale on the way home. I scored a couple of books. Not exactly machining books but somewhat related.




Note the price on each of them!

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## DMS (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow... $0.50. Good deal.

I swear, you and Charlie are so lucky, if you lost your wallets, you'd get them back with more money in them than when you lost them


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 24, 2013)

i'll give you $5.00 each right now  +postage  :rofl:
nice score!
mike)


----------



## Largo (Jul 12, 2013)

Though not quite a "you suck" score, still a great find.

For those that can use the NEC, or are just curious, there are well hidden, and legitimate, copies available for free online.  Here you go:

http://archive.org/details/gov.law.nfpa.nec.2011

Be warned, this is a HUGE file @ more than 130MB!

Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## rdhem2 (Jul 12, 2013)

And very dull, boring reading.  Don't try to interpret without through research.  The Handbook is a great help but not the total answer.

From someone with over forty years experience reading them.  

As my Dad used to say, read them and learn to use them.  But do not memorize them as they will change them the next issue anyway.  

He was right!


----------

